# New Guy In Ft. Morgan



## crimsonpride40 (Jun 14, 2014)

Evening,
You guys have an awesome forum I've been reading for a while now. Still a rookie at fishing the surf, but was wondering if you guys would mind helping a guy out. I've caught a few on top water before but would like to learn more. I'm boat less bank trash at the moment and was wondering if there are any public access points around here. Thanks in advance and once again you guys have an awesome community here!


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

There are several near Ft Morgan. 

Wade fish little lagoon at Jeff Friend trail head
Can access gulf from several locations:
Mobile street
Morgantown boardwalk
Paved road on left just before going into park at fort


----------



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

What he said!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Going to be surf fishing on in a week with a few nights of shark fishing. Your welcome to join us.


----------



## crimsonpride40 (Jun 14, 2014)

Slip Knot said:


> There are several near Ft Morgan.
> 
> Wade fish little lagoon at Jeff Friend trail head
> Can access gulf from several locations:
> ...


 
Thanks for the response! I am fishing strictly artificials, although I would like to get into live bait sooner or later, so I am sure that will limit me to wading around areas early in the morning or at dusk. Are there places to access where you can wade in the bay? I've never been to the lagoon at the head of Jeff Friend Trail, looking forward to trying that one. Is it okay to just park on the side of the road at some of these places? Just checking before I end up making a property owner angry. Thanks again!


----------



## crimsonpride40 (Jun 14, 2014)

johnf said:


> Going to be surf fishing on in a week with a few nights of shark fishing. Your welcome to join us.


Unfortunately I am only down here for the week. I wish I lived here, but for now I have to settle for the five or six times we come down every year. I probably could have titled my post better. Spending a night after sharks sounds like a blast though.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

crimsonpride40 said:


> Thanks for the response! I am fishing strictly artificials, although I would like to get into live bait sooner or later, so I am sure that will limit me to wading around areas early in the morning or at dusk. Are there places to access where you can wade in the bay? I've never been to the lagoon at the head of Jeff Friend Trail, looking forward to trying that one. Is it okay to just park on the side of the road at some of these places? Just checking before I end up making a property owner angry. Thanks again!


All the ones I mentioned are public access. There are not as many on the bay side, but there are some. You can access the bay inside the park (just past the ferry) and at times have good luck wade fishing.


----------



## crimsonpride40 (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Really appreciate it.


----------

